# School me on this bike please.



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm looking for info, good or bad, on a certain bike. I'll preface this by saying, I used to ride a lot in my teens on walmart bikes, got out of it for a few years then got back into mtn biking in 2012. I've got a few trek/specialized bikes now and I know the importance of frames, geometry and components. For various reasons I've been looking at geared DJ type bikes to screw around with in my neighborhood. I've found a few geared ones but most are understandably single speed. I don't mind paying for a nice bike but I'm also still not at a fitness level to fully utilize a good DJ bike. While looking, I ran across the 09 SE Filth Flyer on Jenson for $500. The components aren't horrible but there is the obvious question of why there new 09s still for sale at less than half what they originally cost. Finally, here's the question for you guys, do any of you know if there is any reason not to buy this for 500 when my intentions are to bum around the neighborhood and do little jumps? Is it just a massive piece of crap?


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

SE are a respected brand in the BMX world (although more so with old schoolers and bmx racers rather than new school trendy street/park riders). SE also makes bmx cruisers with a retro vibe like the OM Flyer and the Quadangle 24, which are still popular (they would be considered a mid-range bike). SE entered the mtb-DJ market only briefly, but they made a very solid effort, making a couple of bike models that were comparable to a Specialized P bike, Haro Steel Reserve, etc.

I have no idea why a new 2009 would still be in stock, jensonusa is a big dealer, so it could have just been buried behind loads of other bikes.

I have known a couple of people who have had the SE DJ Flyer, which was the single speed chromoly version. This one apparently, Filth, is the Aluminum geared version.

It's not going to be ultra light, but then again, no Dirt Jumpers are unless you spend a ton of money (on Fox fork, titanium crank spindle etc.).

It's a very solid, quality bike, going by the specs here. $500 is an excellent deal. It would be extremely difficult to beat that deal on a complete DJ bike for what you're getting here.

Although, you could possibly pick up a used DJ bike in the 400's range, it could be thrashed and you'd end up having to replace the fork for 350 or something.

I would say definitely get it.

_

FRAME 6061Aluminum, Internally Machined Headtube, Box Chainstays, Water Bottle Mounts 
FORK Marzocchi Dirt Jumper 3, 20mm Through Axle, 100mm Travel 
HEADSET Tange 1-1/8" Internal Threadless, Cartridge Sealed 
HANDLEBARS SE Alloy, 1" rise, 25.25" Wide 
STEM Truvativ Hussefelt, 60mm 
GRIPS SE Bubble Jump Grip 
BRAKE LEVER Hayes Stroker Ryde, Hydraulic F&R 
BRAKE(S) Hayes Stroker Ryde Hydraulic, 160mm Disc F&R 
SEAT SE Pivotal w/Custom Cover 
SEAT POST Pivotal Micro Adjust Aluminum 27.2 
CRANKSET Truvativ Rucktion 1.0RG, Alloy, 175mm, Sealed Euro w/ Howitzer Spindle, 36T Alloy 
CHAIN Shimano HG-73 
PEDAL Wellgo Alloy Platform, Cr-Mo Axle, Removable Pins 
RIM Alex FR-32, 32H, w/ Stainless Steel Eyelets, w/ Black Stainless 14Ga. Spokes 
FRONT HUB SE Sealed Bearing 32H, Alloy, 20mm Through Axle 
REAR HUB SE Four Sealed Bearings 32H, Alloy, w/ QR, w/ Sram PG-950 11-32T, 9 Speed 
TIRES 26" Kenda K-Rad 2.3 F, Kiniption 2.3 R 
EXTRAS Sram RX. 7 Rear Derailluer, Sram RX. 7 Trigger Shifters, Truvativ Box Guide, SE Alloy End Caps 
COLORS Heavy Metal Grey

SEAT TUBE LENGTH 14" 
TOP TUBE LENGTH 22" 
HEAD TUBE ANGLE 69 
SEAT TUBE ANGLE 73 
CHAINSTAYS 16" 
BB HEIGHT 12.2" 
RIDER SIZE 5'4"+ _


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I only knew of SE from the fixies at my lbs and then a little of my own research after spotting this bike. I went ahead and ordered it today. On top of the already good price, I got an extra 10% off by having it on my wishlist on their website. It was too good to pass up.


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

Let us know what you think! Don't get too held up on your fitness. Dj/free ride tends to be take a run hang for a minute or two take another run.... fitness isn't as important as xc or any form of racing... have fun !


----------



## elconquistador (Feb 5, 2014)

I have that bike, change a few parts as you progress and its actually a pretty sick bike..... I paid considerably more at the time.... should have waited 4 more years.


----------



## Rusnak_322 (Dec 6, 2009)

Based on this thread I just bought one from JensonsUSA. They dropped the price to $399 and I found a promo code for $5 off.
Can't wait. I have been looking for a DJ bike since before Christmas. Not much on craigslist and all the eBay bikes I bid on seem to get pulled before the auction ends.


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

Pinkbike.com is a great place to pick up used Dj bikes


----------



## elconquistador (Feb 5, 2014)

Yeah, saw that today... almost bought another one today for $800 less than I origionally payed. First thing is have your LBS true the wheels and put blue loctite on the crank arm bolts... or upgrade cranke immediatly. The ruktion crank arms will fall off in the middle of a ride or at the landing of a set of doubles. I also put the dj1 on my bike and kinda feel it was a waste of money. The 20mm axle DJ3 is a nice fork really. The 1 is only slightly better for the money.


----------



## elconquistador (Feb 5, 2014)

cglasford said:


> Pinkbike.com is a great place to pick up used Dj bikes


Careful who you buy from... I just bought a 150 dollar paper weight. Unfortunatly it cost me another 75 bucks to figure that out and I bought another 800 in parts for that build.


----------



## Rusnak_322 (Dec 6, 2009)

Pinkbike had some deals, but they were always in canada or the seller wanted local pick up only. I did PM two people but never got any response.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

I picked up one of those filth flyers from Jenson as well, back in Oct at $500. Decent bike for the money, you got a better deal at $399, nice catch. It's my first dj, so I don't have a lot to compare it to. 

I replaced the tires with knobbies right away. The hayes stroker ride brakes suck, even after I bled em. They are two finger brakes, straight away. Other than that, it's perfect for a cheap pump track/ jumps bike. When I get a little more comfortable at the park I'll take the front brake off for weight. I'll probably take off the chain guard too, and see if the chain retains ok without it.


----------

